# Pochmann edges



## happa95 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, everyone! I just recently got into blindfolded cubing and decided to use the Pochmann method. Mostly, I have only been practicing the edges. Using the Pochmann method with my eyes open, on the edges, I can get an average of about 1 minute 20 seconds. Is that good?


----------



## joey (Apr 5, 2008)

No that is bad. I just tried and got 36.xx.

But seriously, this post is unnecessary.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just wanted to know how i was doing... =)


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats pretty good. I average on the entire solve (without memorizing) about 1:38 which includes orientating the edges and corners, corner permutation and edge permutation. My memorization is anywhere between 2 and 2 and a half minutes. Though I am trying to learn cycling.


----------



## tim (Apr 5, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Thats pretty good. I average on the entire solve (without memorizing) about 1:38 which includes orientating the edges and corners, corner permutation and edge permutation. My memorization is anywhere between 2 and 2 and a half minutes. Though I am trying to learn cycling.



The Pochmann method doesn't include orientation of corners or edges.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

I use 3-cycle and I can't do it at all with eyes open. And I can DNF with eyes closed. 
(well, I understand the idea, but just messes up on setup moves)


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

Well then you could call it a variation of the Pochman. I find it easier when you orientate. It lowers the number of setup moves you have to do.

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## joey (Apr 6, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Well then you could call it a variation of the Pochman. I find it easier when you orientate. It lowers the number of setup moves you have to do.


It lowers the setups.. but adds moves to fix orientation?

Seriously, if you are orienting corners and edges DON'T use pochmann. It's just ridiculous. Just learn how to 3-cycle.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats what I am working on. I also took a little while to try my hand at M2R2, but I didn't like it. Orientating goes quickly and helps the overall solve. Thats why I use(d) it. 

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------

